# Goose calling



## Duckgoose (Dec 27, 2013)

Does anyone know of any upcoming seminars for goose or duck calling or any classes around want to learn a little better


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

gander mtn used to have mat hougan do them he is a member here.


----------



## Duckgoose (Dec 27, 2013)

Can't reply to u big spurs 111 it won't let me but if u see this I'm in Louisville Ohio near canton


----------



## Duckgoose (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks frayed knot I will look him up


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

!$!$!$!$!$!$

got it


!$!$!$!


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Duckgoose said:


> Does anyone know of any upcoming seminars for goose or duck calling or any classes around want to learn a little better


I've got a few goofy little videos I did on photobucket. When I get back to civilization ill post them for you. Other than that if you can shoot some videos and post them here I'd be able to help and possibly others at the same time.

Beyond that I don't know of any seminars coming up.

Might give Zink calls a call and see if the boys will be doing any soon


----------



## Duckgoose (Dec 27, 2013)

I appreciate it Matt thanks 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

